# short luteal phase



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

I have been reading TCOYF and am thinking I may have the problem of a short luteal phase. I am still nursing but am in the process of weaning because I have to go out of town this weekend. My cycles has always been 28 days until this past few months. I have had 24, 25, 26 day cycles. I have only recently begun charting my temps and it looks like I still ovulate on day 14. The TCOYF book says that you need a luteal phase of at least 10 days so the fertilized egg can implant. My periods are slow to get started which is different from my cycle in the past.

It seems like I start to feel pregnant each month and then right around 9 days after my ovulation, my uterus starts cramping and I get PMSy. The blood doesn't actually come out for a few more days and usually I have a tiny bit one day then the next it finally starts coming out more obviously. It seems like I am maybe getting pregnant but the egg never gets to implant.

What is up with short luteal phases? Can anything be done to get things back on track? Will getting off nursing get things back to normal?


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

When I started charting after DS was born I had a 6 day luteal phase. I had heard about vitamin B-6 helping to lengthen the LP, but was hesitant to try it because I was concerned it would affect my milk supply. I tried Vitex instead - some women have also had trouble with it affecting their milk supply or other side effects but I didn't notice any myself. I only took it for one cycle, I got a BFP my first month on it.

Good luck!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I did B-6 and Vitex and went from a 4 day LP to 11 days. But this was also transitioning from first PPAF to normal cycles, so maybe my body would have done this on its own.


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

Interesting. I also just found info that says using progesterone cream from the day of ovulation until 10 weeks of pregnancy helps too.

I was using progesterone cream when both my kids were conceived because I had terrible cramps and the cream helped a ton. Once I found out I was preggo, I used the cream until the end of the first trimester. I was afraid of coming off the cream super quickly because women have miscarriages if their progest levels fall rapidly.

Ahhh, it is all making sense again, I just never even thought of a short luteal phase.


----------



## Amber~Joy (Oct 25, 2003)

I would try the vitex first for a month or two, then add in the progesterone cream if you still needed it. That is 'usually' enough for most women to lengthen their luteal phase. Also, be cautious about how much soy you consume. I have had a few women who drank soy milk every day and came to me complaining of short luteal phases. I suggested they only cut out the soy milk for a couple months, then start vitex if they weren't pregnant. Those women got pregnant without doing anything other than cutting out the daily intake of soy milk.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stretchmark*
Interesting. I also just found info that says using progesterone cream from the day of ovulation until 10 weeks of pregnancy helps too.

I was using progesterone cream when both my kids were conceived because I had terrible cramps and the cream helped a ton. Once I found out I was preggo, I used the cream until the end of the first trimester. I was afraid of coming off the cream super quickly because women have miscarriages if their progest levels fall rapidly.

Ahhh, it is all making sense again, I just never even thought of a short luteal phase.

Where did you get the progesterone cream? From your doc or OTC?


----------



## folaboye (May 21, 2004)

Hello Mamas,









I have been lurking and reading your great contributions and experiences and its really helping me now.









I just know today that I have luteal phase defects.

I have been spotting since 2dpo, today making it 4dpo but temp. dropped below coverline. This after AF come out fully and FF said my LP is 3









So mamas you're doing great job here








No need of me to be thinking or wondering.

Thanks


----------

